# [XSL-PHP 5.1.4] - installer l'extention XSL ?(non-résolu)

## arnoweb

Je souhaite installer l'extention xsl sur la distro modifié par ovh de ma gentoo avec php 5.1.4

Ce que j'ai pu comprendre, c'est que j'ai un fichier ebuild (php5-ovh.ebuid) dans lequel de nombreuses commandes sont passées pour compiler ou recomplier php. Dans le guide, on nous indique donc de mettre à jour notre php via la commande "emerge" de ce fichier ebuild.

```

emerge -pv php5-ovh

USE="xsl" emerge php5-ovh

```

Cependant, à la lecture de ce fichier php-5.ebuild, il n'y a pas d'information concernant la possibilité de configurer php avec l'extention xsl.

Le point de départ est donc la commande emerge pour installer une extention mais cela ne fonctionne pas, donc je bloque à ce niveau là ?

J'ai comparé avec un tutoriel pour installer une autre extention mais le point de départ pour xsl me semble pas identique.

Je bloque donc dès le emerge ?

http://i.majibox.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=212 est le tutoriel pour installer une extention différente de xsl mais qui peut serveir de comparatif et d'aide à mon avis.Last edited by arnoweb on Tue Jan 16, 2007 6:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Temet

Yo, t'es sur la zone française mon grand là o_O  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Bonjour arnoweb  :Smile: 

Tout d'abord, la documention de chez OVH c'est pas tiptop, je t'invites à lire la documention handbook à propos des USE

(Voir le fichier /etc/portage/package.use)

Ensuite, pour ce qui est ton USE "XSL", il n'est pas présent dans Apache mais dans dev-lang/php

Edit: je croyais que tu cherchais la USE dans apache... enfin en tout cas c'est pour dire que moi je l'ai cette USE.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> geekb0x portage #emerge -pv dev-lang/php
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Et enfin, pour notre bien être nous préférons formater nos titres conformément à la charte ci-contre

----------

## arnoweb

J'ai modifié le titre selon les règles du forum.

Oui, j'ai lu cette doc aussi et d'autres encore.

Pourquoi et comment sais-tu que USE "xsl" n'est pas dans Apache mais dans dev-lang/php ?

Ca me parait logique que ce soit effectivement dans dev-lang/php.

J'ai donc ce fichier ebuild et j'ai tout simplement envie de le modifier pour pouvoir faire :

```
emerge -pv php5-ovh
```

Puis

```
USE="xsl" emerge php5-ovh
```

De la manière qu'indiquer sur le guide ovh :

http://guides.ovh.com/Release2OptionsPhp

En regardant le fichier ebuild, je me rend compte qu'il fait un appel à un package ovh via ftp.

Dans ce package, l'extention ou plutôt le paquet (répertoire) xsl est bien présent, donc je suppose qu'il a été installé.

Mon fichier ebuild original:

```

inherit eutils

RESTRICT=""

DESCRIPTION=""

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.serversite.comgentoo/php-$PV.tar.bz2

imagemagick? (http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-0.9.11.tgz)

"

MASQUAGE=""

SLOT=""

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="curl imagemagick"

DEPEND="!dev-lang/php

   !dev-php/php

   >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

   media-libs/libpng

   sys-libs/zlib

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.8

   =sys-libs/db-4*

   =media-libs/freetype-2*

   >=media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0

   sys-devel/gettext

   virtual/imap-c-client

   virtual/krb5

   >=dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.4

   virtual/libiconv

   >=mysql-5.0.21

   curl? ( >=net-misc/curl-7.10.5 )

   imagemagick? ( >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 )

"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack "php-$PV.tar.bz2"

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-mysql.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-mysqli.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-pdo.patch

   if use imagemagick ; then

      cd ${WORKDIR}

      unpack imagick-0.9.11.tgz

      ln -s ${WORKDIR}/imagick-0.9.11 ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV/ext/imagick"

      cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

      rm ./configure

      ./buildconf --force

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   local myconf

   useq curl && myconf="${myconf} --with-curl"

   useq imagemagick && myconf="${myconf} --with-imagick"

   ./configure ${myconf} \

   --prefix=/usr/local/php5 \

   --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/lib/php5 \

   --with-pear=/usr/share/php5 \

   --with-dbase \

   --with-filepro \

   --with-xml \

   --enable-exif \

   --enable-ftp \

   --with-db \

   --enable-bcmath \

   --enable-calendar \

   --with-gd \

   --enable-gd-native-ttf \

   --with-freetype-dir \

   --with-gettext \

   --with-zlib-dir \

   --enable-trans-sid \

   --with-imap \

   --with-kerberos \

   --with-imap-ssl \

   --with-openssl \

   --enable-sysvsem \

   --enable-sysvshm \

   --with-dom \

   --with-mcrypt \

   --with-iconv \

   --enable-mbstring=all \

   --enable-mbregex \

   --with-png-dir=/usr \

   --with-jpeg-dir=/usr \

   --with-mysql=/usr \

   --with-mime-magic=/usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime \

   --enable-cgi || die "Configure failed"

   emake || die "Compile failed"

}

src_install() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   make DESTDIR="/usr/local" install || die "Install failed"

   insinto /usr/local/lib/php5/

   newins ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV/php.ini-dist" php.ini

   ln -sf /usr/local/php5/bin/php /usr/local/bin/php5

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if [ `cat /etc/portage/package.mask | grep $MASQUAGE | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     einfo "Mask ok"

   else

     einfo "Add Mask"

     echo $MASQUAGE >> /etc/portage/package.mask

   fi

   if [ `cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided | grep $MASQUAGE-$PV | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     einfo "Provide ok"

   elif [ `cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided | grep $MASQUAGE | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     perl -pi -e "s|($MASQUAGE.*)|$MASQUAGE-$PV|" /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

     einfo "Provide updated"

   else

     echo $MASQUAGE-$PV >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

     einfo "Add Provide"

   fi

} 

```

A la manière de l'activation de CURL dans cet ebuild, j'ai envie de le modifier ainsi :

```

inherit eutils

RESTRICT=""

DESCRIPTION=""

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.serversite.comgentoo/php-$PV.tar.bz2

imagemagick? (http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-0.9.11.tgz)

"

MASQUAGE=""

SLOT=""

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="curl imagemagick"

DEPEND="!dev-lang/php

   !dev-php/php

   >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

   media-libs/libpng

   sys-libs/zlib

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.8

   =sys-libs/db-4*

   =media-libs/freetype-2*

   >=media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0

   sys-devel/gettext

   virtual/imap-c-client

   virtual/krb5

   >=dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.4

   virtual/libiconv

   >=mysql-5.0.21

#J'APPELLE LE PAQUET XSL

# NET-MISC CORRESPOND A QUOI ? COMMENT CONNAITRE LA VERSION DE XSL

   xsl? ( >=net-misc/curl-7.10.5 )

   curl? ( >=net-misc/curl-7.10.5 )

   imagemagick? ( >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 )

"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack "php-$PV.tar.bz2"

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-mysql.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-mysqli.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/php5-readmycnf-pdo.patch

   if use imagemagick ; then

      cd ${WORKDIR}

      unpack imagick-0.9.11.tgz

      ln -s ${WORKDIR}/imagick-0.9.11 ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV/ext/imagick"

      cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

      rm ./configure

      ./buildconf --force

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   local myconf

   useq xsl && myconf="${myconf} --with-xsl"

   useq curl && myconf="${myconf} --with-curl"

   useq imagemagick && myconf="${myconf} --with-imagick"

   ./configure ${myconf} \

   --prefix=/usr/local/php5 \

   --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/lib/php5 \

   --with-pear=/usr/share/php5 \

   --with-dbase \

   --with-filepro \

   --with-xml \

   --enable-exif \

   --enable-ftp \

   --with-db \

   --enable-bcmath \

   --enable-calendar \

   --with-gd \

   --enable-gd-native-ttf \

   --with-freetype-dir \

   --with-gettext \

   --with-zlib-dir \

   --enable-trans-sid \

   --with-imap \

   --with-kerberos \

   --with-imap-ssl \

   --with-openssl \

   --enable-sysvsem \

   --enable-sysvshm \

   --with-dom \

   --with-mcrypt \

   --with-iconv \

   --enable-mbstring=all \

   --enable-mbregex \

   --with-png-dir=/usr \

   --with-jpeg-dir=/usr \

   --with-mysql=/usr \

   --with-mime-magic=/usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime \

   --enable-cgi || die "Configure failed"

   emake || die "Compile failed"

}

src_install() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV"

   make DESTDIR="/usr/local" install || die "Install failed"

   insinto /usr/local/lib/php5/

   newins ${WORKDIR}/"php-$PV/php.ini-dist" php.ini

   ln -sf /usr/local/php5/bin/php /usr/local/bin/php5

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if [ `cat /etc/portage/package.mask | grep $MASQUAGE | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     einfo "Mask ok"

   else

     einfo "Add Mask"

     echo $MASQUAGE >> /etc/portage/package.mask

   fi

   if [ `cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided | grep $MASQUAGE-$PV | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     einfo "Provide ok"

   elif [ `cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided | grep $MASQUAGE | wc -l` = 1 ]; then

     perl -pi -e "s|($MASQUAGE.*)|$MASQUAGE-$PV|" /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

     einfo "Provide updated"

   else

     echo $MASQUAGE-$PV >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

     einfo "Add Provide"

   fi

} 

```

Les 2 problemes :

A quoi corresond :

net-misc/curl-7.10.5

et faut-il donné un chemin du style :

--with-xsl=/usr

?

----------

## arnoweb

De plus, j'ai cette erreur sans rien avoir modifier :

```

emerge -pv php5-ovh

!!! Failed to complete python imports. There are internal modules for

!!! python and failure here indicates that you have a problem with python

!!! itself and thus portage is not able to continue processing.

!!! You might consider starting python with verbose flags to see what has

!!! gone wrong. Here is the information we got for this exception:

    bad marshal data

```

et ma version de python est :

```

Python 2.4.2 (#1, May 26 2006, 22:55:38)

[GCC 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

```

----------

## NiLuJe

Heu, j'suis le seul à trouver cet `ebuild` OVH horriblement laid?

Ça serait pas plus simple de passer via l'ebuild original (à savoir, dev-lang/php) avec les flags USE qui vont bien?

(Je sais strictement pas comment OVH organise leur machin, c'est un overlay supplémentaire? Y'a pas d'arbre portage officiel du tout?).

Par contre l'erreur python ça sent le pâté... Tu t'es déjà servi de Portage/emerge sur cette machine?

----------

## GaMeS

Je sais que j'avais aidé une personne du forum pour un problème similaire, il était passer sous le vrai Apache et le vrai Php du portage gentoo et ça avais fonctionné.

Si tu veux faire cela regarde dans le /etc/make.conf et supprime l'overlay, supprime également les /etc/portage/package.mask et enfin supprime apache-ovh et php-ovh  :Smile: 

----------

## arnoweb

L'ebuild original serait mieux et ne casserait pas tout le système mis en place  ?

J'ai l'impression que sur Gentoo tout est plus complexe.

Pour l'overlay, effectivement, j'ai édité le fichier suivant :

/etc/make.conf

Et là, pas de surprise, GENTOO_MIRRORS et PORTDIR_OVERLAY dirige respectivement vers un serveur ftp lié au provider et vers un path portage spécifique.

Python fonctionne pourtant vua que la commande 

```
python
```

 m'indique la console python. Je n'ai jamais fait de emerge auparavant, non.

Ca me parait mal commencé et tout ça pour installer une petite extention mais j'en apprends des choses.

----------

## GaMeS

L'ebuild original ne va en rien casser le système (enfin ça ne l'avais pas casser quand j'avais fais ça)

De toute façon l'ebuild fais par OVH c'est de la m***e  :Smile: 

Regarde du côté du /etc/portage/package.mask aussi et commente les différents programmes, change de mirroir dans le /etc/make.conf, fais un emerge --sync et à toi la belle vie sous Gentoo !

----------

## arnoweb

alors dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask , j'ai :

net-www/apache

dev-lang/php

net-mail/qmail-autoresponder

sys-process/daemontools

net-mail/ezmlm

net-mail/ezmlm-idx

net-mail/fastforward

mail-mta/qmail

net-mail/qmailadmin

net-mail/qmailanalog

sys-apps/ucspi-tcp

net-mail/vpopmail

Il faudrait que je les mette en commentaire du style :

#net-www/apache

Enfin de toute façon, juste pour installer une extention, ça me parait pas évident de tout reconfigurer sans avoir de prblème où je risque d'y passer des jours et des jours sans réelles connaissance de Gentoo.

Pour mon information, il n'existe pas un CD qui simulerait l'utilisation de Gentoo sous windows ?

J'essaye pour mon propre intérêt d'installer Gentoo-like sous cygwin, pour info, le lien :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_on_Cygwin

----------

## GaMeS

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> alors dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask , j'ai :
> 
> Il faudrait que je les mette en commentaire du style :
> 
> #net-www/apache
> ...

 

Oui, exactement.

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin de toute façon, juste pour installer une extention, ça me parait pas évident de tout reconfigurer sans avoir de prblème où je risque d'y passer des jours et des jours sans réelles connaissance de Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Son apache à redémarrer en moin de 30 minutes le temps de compilation  :Smile: 

Juste à revoir quelques options dans le /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

(DocumentRoot truc comme ça)

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour mon information, il n'existe pas un CD qui simulerait l'utilisation de Gentoo sous windows ?
> 
> 

 

Heu ben, au pire tu installes Gentoo sous un environement VMware en suivant bien le  HOW-TO Install Gentoo on VMware et le Handbook Gentoo

----------

## arnoweb

Merci pour le lien, ça me parait passionnant !

En ce qui concerne la réinstalle complète, je crois que je vais laisser tomber car il y a webmin, webanalyzer, phpmyadmin et je me vois mal tout reconfigurer. Pff, c'est domage !

Est-on obligé de passer par un ebuild pour ajouter un extention ?

Admettons :

1.j'installe la lib xslt dans usr/src/xslt (répertoire xslt que je crée via mkdir)

2. je fais un wget http://server.com/lalibxslt.tar

3. tar -xjvf lalibxslt.tar

4. cd xslt/

5. ./configure --with-php-config=/usr/local/php5/bin/php-config

make

make install 

6.  Fichier php.ini :

extension_dir="/usr/local/php5/lib/php/extensions/xslt/"

extension="xsl.so" 

7. Redémarrage d'apache : /etc/init.d/apache -restart

Pourquoi est-on obliger de faire un emerge avec un python peut être mal configurer apparemment ?

----------

## NiLuJe

Tu te vois faire ça à chaque fois que tu veux mettre à jour / installer / ajouter une extension à un programme/lib? 

C'est pour éviter ces étapes fastidieuses ça qu'on a un joli package manager, dans le cas de Gentoo, portage. Et étant une meta distribution source, ben faut recompiler  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, rien ne t'empêche d'installer quelque-chose à la main, c'est juste:

1/ long et pénible.

2/ sale.

3/ sale.

4/ sale.

5/ heu, sale.

6/ Ce n'est ni le but ni la philosophie de Gentoo, si tu aimes te faire du mal comme ça, LFS est ton ami  :Wink: 

Reste que le coup de python qui crie lors des appels à emerge, ça sent le roussi... (Et étant une tanche niveau python & cie, je laisse le soin à quelqu'un de plus éclairé que moi de t'aiguiller la dessus [désolé les gars ^^])

La migration depuis l'overlay OVH vers l'arbre officiel doit être faisable, mais je n'ai strictement aucune idée de quels packages OVH `fourni`, et leurs différences par rapport aux ebuilds officiels, donc je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. Niveau config, si les versions/extensions correspondent plus ou moins, ça ne devrait pas poser franchement de problèmes, mais bon, sait-on jamais  :Wink: 

Si quelqu'un connaît plus en détail le fourbi installé sur les Gentoo OVH, ça serait sympathique de nous éclairer un peu la dessus  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Admettons :
> 
> 1.j'installe la lib xslt dans usr/src/xslt (répertoire xslt que je crée via mkdir)
> ...

 

Je plussoie NiLuJe, si tu commences à faire ça autant prendre une LFS  :Smile: 

J'avais eu que des problèmes avec le Apache-OVH et impossible de mettre le paramètre PCRE.

Tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller complètement la Gentoo d'OVH (quoi que plus raisonable pour plus de stabilité) mais install Apache et PHP du portage de Gentoo et tes soucis vont s'envoler (normalement)

De toute façon tu n'as rien à perdre vu que ton Apache-OVH ne fonctionne pas, donc supprime moi ça et install apache2  :Smile: 

----------

## arnoweb

 *Quote:*   

> Tu te vois faire ça à chaque fois que tu veux mettre à jour / installer / ajouter une extension à un programme/lib? 

 

C'est certe pas optimal, mais c'est comme cela que ça fonctionnait avec PHP4 + Sablotron. A chaque mise à jour sur la Redhat, nécessité de réinstaller sablotron. Ca peut être pas mal de tout comprendre en passant par chaque commande, enfin, j'ai pris cet exemple pour installer :

http://i.majibox.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=212

C'est sale peut être  *Quote:*   

> sale

  mais cela paraît correct (même si un peu à l'ancienne) ?

Le seul problème, c'est que chez moi, la fonction emerge ne semble pas marcher et cela viendrait peut être de la version de Python incompatible avec cette fonction. Je ne trouve pas ça très correct de constater que cette fonction n'est pas utilisable.

```

gensync ovh

```

Cela permettrait-il d'avoir python à jour ?

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu veux faire cela regarde dans le /etc/make.conf et supprime l'overlay, supprime également les /etc/portage/package.mask et enfin supprime apache-ovh et php-ovh

 

Installation Apache-php-mysql via la base proposé par Gentoo se ferait ainsi alors ? :

1. Install de php (uniquement ou d'apache, mysql) ? Je ne veux pas que ça change les paramètres des logiciels de mail (qmail et autres) ni webmin !

J'ai trouvé l'ebuild de gentoo ici : /usr/portage/dev-lang/php

```

emerge -pv php

USE="xsl" emerge php

```

 *Quote:*   

> De toute façon tu n'as rien à perdre vu que ton Apache-OVH ne fonctionne pas, donc supprime moi ça et install apache2

 

Si tout fonctionne par contre.

----------

## Scullder

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> Heu, j'suis le seul à trouver cet `ebuild` OVH horriblement laid?
> 
> Ça serait pas plus simple de passer via l'ebuild original (à savoir, dev-lang/php) avec les flags USE qui vont bien?
> 
> (Je sais strictement pas comment OVH organise leur machin, c'est un overlay supplémentaire? Y'a pas d'arbre portage officiel du tout?).
> ...

 

Nan mais sur les gentoo made in ovh, y'a pas que leurs ebuild de laids  :Smile:  Leur make.conf est pas mal non plus, on a l'impression qu'ils ont pas lu la doc en entier (manque la moitié des variables, même le accept_keyword, et ils se sont planté dans les cflags, -march=k8 sur un xeon avec de la redondance sur des flags pour activer sse 1 et 2).

J'ai jeté un oeil sur une gentoo d'ovh, j'ai un peu l'impression que ça a été fait totalement à l'arrache pour proposer le plus de choix possible et faire bien sur le papier, je suis censé maintenir ce serveur pendant 4 mois là.

D'ailleurs, je me demande si les utilisateurs qui louent ces serveurs ont déjà fait un emerge --sync et emerge -uDav world, y'a pas assez de place, 3Go pour / par défaut.

J'ai fait le sync sur un serveur ovh la semaine dernière (jamais fait et 180 jours d'uptime), plus que 200Mo de libre, une centaine de maj à faire.   :Rolling Eyes:  J'ai envie de tout réinstaller (à mon avis la seule solution si on ne veut plus bidouiller) mais c'est sur un serveur en utilisation donc je peux pas.

On pourrait dire que c'est à l'utilisateur de s'en occuper aussi un peu, mais bon le serveur est livré prêt à fonctionner avec une très mauvaise config. Ils sont restés en kernel 2.4 pour d'obscures raisons...

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> C'est certe pas optimal, mais c'est comme cela que ça fonctionnait avec PHP4 + Sablotron. A chaque mise à jour sur la Redhat, nécessité de réinstaller sablotron. Ca peut être pas mal de tout comprendre en passant par chaque commande, enfin, j'ai pris cet exemple pour installer :
> 
> http://i.majibox.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=212
> 
> C'est sale peut être  *Quote:*   sale  mais cela paraît correct (même si un peu à l'ancienne) ?
> ...

 

Oui mais c'est vraiment de la merde (méthode officielle ou non), ça va si tu comptes pas faire les mises à jour par la suite et avoir un serveur complètement troué, mais si tu fais les mises à jour, ça finira par casser.

----------

## arnoweb

Dans le fichier make.conf, effectivement :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 *Quote:*   

> un serveur complètement troué

 , qu'entends tu par là ?

Connaître la taille de son compte : la place déjà prise sur mon serveur :

```
du -sh

2.6 G

```

Est-ce que :

```
gensync ovh
```

équivaut à 

```
emerge --sync
```

Cela met à jour les paquets, tous ou pas ? cela prend du temps ?

----------

## Scullder

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   un serveur complètement troué , qu'entends tu par là ?

 

touplein de failles de sécurité

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Connaître la taille de son compte : la place déjà prise sur mon serveur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

la commande "df -h", c'est plus rapide et pratique ^^

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Est-ce que :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

gensync, c'est sûrement un alias ou un script pour mettre à jour l'overlay ovh. Pas encore essayé. C'est pas équivalent, et non ça met pas à jour les paquets. Mettre à jour les paquets, oui ça prend du temps et surtout c'est délicat sur un serveur mal administré et quand on a beaucoup de retard.

Lit la doc sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr Tu y trouveras les réponses à tes questions :p

----------

## GaMeS

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ils sont restés en kernel 2.4 pour d'obscures raisons... 
> 
> 

 

Le kernel 2.4 a fais ses preuves tout simplement contrairement au 2.6 continuellement en développement.

Et puis bon avoir le support MachinChose qui serve pas en 2.6 ça sert pas à grand chose  :Smile: 

Mais c'est sur qu'au niveau de la configuration du serveur, des fichiers de configurations, OVH à fais ça vite fais mal fais  :Smile: 

----------

## arnoweb

```
gensync ovh
```

Ca doit être effectivement pour mettre à jour l'overlay et plus exactement l'arbre

 *Quote:*   

> Tout d'abord mettez à jour l'arbre de Gentoo selon ovh

 

Est-ce que cela est nécessaire, long voir dangereux ?

----------

## Scullder

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   
> 
> Ils sont restés en kernel 2.4 pour d'obscures raisons... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui le kernel 2.4 a fait ses preives, mais le 2.4-ovh ? xD

C'est assez effrayant :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3847937.html#3847937

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : j'avoue que pour le kernel je flippais un peu aussi et que c'est hardcore mais c'étais nécessaire au niveau sécurité et mise à jour. Car (si je me souvient bien) la dernière glib (entre autre) ne compilait pas avec le kernel ovh. Et puis ils ont la main sur ce kernel (grâce à lui ils peuvent monitorer je sais pas trop quoi, ...) et ça j'aime pas. ils ont tellement la main qu'a chaque compilation le mec recevait un message comme quoi il y avait un virus sur la machine car un programme (portage/gcc) écrivait un exécutable (forcément vu que je compile) dans un dossier non autorisé (le dossier de compilation par défaut de portage) et qu'évidemment ils avaient supprimé cet exe (j'avais pas vu tiens ... pq mon programme il marche pas ???).
> 
> 

 

 *arnoweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gensync ovh
> ```
> ...

 

Ca dépend si tu veux mettre à jour ou non.

N'empêche, je pensais Linux à l'abri des virus et toussa, mais finalement, j'en doute fortement =]

----------

